
Politicians in favor of upload filtering get channel deleted by upload filtering - mysterypie
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2018/06/politicians-about-to-vote-in-favor-of-mandatory-upload-filtering-in-europe-get-channel-deleted-by-youtubes-upload-filtering/
======
Zyst
I think at some point the EU market might become something similar to China,
where you don't offer your services at first, and once your service already
becomes successful in the rest of the world you consider porting it over, if a
clone hasn't popped up and grabbed market share in the meantime.

Which might not necessarily be a huge negative for the users inside the EU,
aside from people being unable to access things they want to access because of
where they live. Which I'm hugely opposed to, in several ways.

Either way, I'm conflicted about all the stuff going on in the EU. I haven't
made up my mind as to which side I fall on, but I do hope they tread
carefully.

~~~
ealhad
As a EU citizen, I sure hope so.

edit: my message seems to be confusing. I was answering the last sentence of
the parent comment, saying that I hope as well that EU doesn't screw up.

~~~
krick
I'm not sure if it would we a screw up. I mean, I actually liked early 2000-s,
when Internet was kind of place of reigning anarchy as if there was no
government and evil corporations, but let's just face it: it's long gone.
Maybe there will be something else to offer the same kind of experience in the
future, but it will never be the Web again, it's dead, taken by the enemy.
Parents are home again. So, speaking about the least evil, you know, I would
be actually glad, if Facebook (as it is now) would never enter the EU — and
maybe somewhere across the ocean whole nations would be enslaved by it, I
wouldn't care, because I don't have to use it, since my friends, local
businesses and events don't force me to.

In fact, it seems that it's finally the case when people around might have to
be "protected", since they cannot make the right choice themselves, and push
me to it, as a consequence. So, being quite a libertarian myself, given the
imperfect situation I find myself in, I'm not sure I mind some government
interference.

I actually hate all these pop-up banners warning me about the cookie usage,
and I'm not sure if GDPR (being vague and undefinitive it is) will turn out to
be a good thing, and I sure hate this copyright filters thing. But I kind of
like EU trying to force Internet-businesses to behave.

~~~
ealhad
Oh, it seems I was unclear again ;)

I _will_ pay attention to the decision the EU takes, as a citizen. And I hope
that I agree with them — “screwing up” essentially meant doing something I
disagree with.

Just like you, I don't know if GDPR will be a good thing; but at least it
seems to be written with the citizens' well-being in mind, and that’s a big
change.

> I would be actually glad, if Facebook (as it is now) would never enter the
> EU

So would I.

------
vezycash
These guys basically want to recreate their own version of Chinese internet.

I wish this were feasible - Uber's approach of geofencing authorities to
filter the internet for authorities - let them see what they want to see. And
let the rest of us have a free internet.

~~~
Latteland
I've got to believe that European people as a whole don't understand the
implications of this. It's a really horrible thing - they should be protesting
in the street about it.

~~~
AstralStorm
We've been fighting these recurrent ideas time and again, mostly winning on
technical grounds. This is pretty weak. Freedom is not a good argument against
a torpedo that is "think of the children".

We start by educating how expensive, impractical, unenforceable and
ineffective such things are.

------
vezycash
An uncensorable internet is sorely needed.

Easy to setup and join - install an app and that's it.

The current Internet's not anonymous. With sufficient motive and resource,
anyone can be tracked. Thus, anonymity shouldn't be a priority here.

Just make it fast, easy to use, and very difficult to take down (censor)
stuff.

~~~
Buge
>An uncensorable internet is sorely needed.

Governments don't need to censor the internet via technical measures to impose
their will. They just need impose large fines on the companies that violate
censorship laws.

Facebook has a version of their site hosted on Tor. That doesn't mean facebook
can violate EU laws.

~~~
skybrian
Even without companies, there might still be services. Consider SciHub.

(But who hosts SciHub?)

------
wmil
I don't think anyone honestly believes that this was "coincidental".

~~~
rgbrenner
why not? They admit they uploaded copyrighted content... they just say they
had a right to broadcast it. Content ID doesn't magically get a copy of all
legal contracts you've signed.. it'll flag copyrighted content if the original
author registered it.

~~~
ben_w
This happens with humans sometimes, too. Previous employer got a C&D letter
from a client who had forgotten they had asked us to make and release an app
for them with their logo and content. (No I will not say who).

------
mr_toad
Blocking EU users is completely beside the point. Youtube is already filtering
this content because of US laws, not EU laws. There’s no point blocking EU
users to avoid EU copyright laws when complying with the DCMA is just as bad.

------
raverbashing
Good!

------
dang
Url changed from [https://boingboing.net/2018/06/17/three-days-
left.html](https://boingboing.net/2018/06/17/three-days-left.html), which
points to this.

